

The Best And Worst Programmers All Perform At the Same Level - paulsutter
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-do-the-best-computer-programmers-have-in-common-2012-8

======
zaptheimpaler
This is from a study done between 1984 and 1986. Case closed. Here's some more
information about the study: [http://dwp.bigplanet.com/pdkconsulting/nss-
folder/pdfdownloa...](http://dwp.bigplanet.com/pdkconsulting/nss-
folder/pdfdownloads1/Why_Measure%20_DeMarco3.20.01.pdf)

It is interesting to note how vastly this has changed in recent times. I'd
wager that at that point, there really wasn't that much to learn about
programming, it was a field in its infancy; hence, any differences between
programmers were purely based on their inclination towards programming. At
this point, there is so much to learn and so many different perspectives to
see things from, that knowing the right things might be a huge factor in
productivity. Also, its possible that when the study was conducted,
programming wasn't sufficiently developed to require significant skill.

Very interesting to see overall, I'd love to hear others opinions on this.

Also, business insider apparently has no clue that this is a 30 year old
study. No mention of that at all. ><. 30 YEARS!

